# Redguard shower pan



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Needs a liner or pan to me.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I have never seen a shower build without a linner or pan either ...wait some good tile guys should be along ...sorry to hear of your problems...ben


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Our code even requires a leak test for all tiled shower bases.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Plumber101 said:


> Our code even requires a leak test for all tiled shower bases.


 same here have an inspection thursday...:yes:


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

The guy who built the shower pan is denying responsibility and I am not knowledgeable enough to know if he's telling the truth or not.

Sounds like this guy is trying to cover his azz. Hold his nuts to wall. It's guys like this that give some Pro's a bad name. Hopefully you are pulling permits or at least asking contractors if permits are needed. To be sure check with your local code/city office.


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

if red guarded "membrane sealer" correctly it will work i have been on commercial jobs where the hole bathroom has been painted with a membrane paint"sealer" with a 4x4 across door way then they balloon "plug" the floor drain and fill the whole floor up to a 2 inch water mark and set timer for 2 hours to make sure there is no leaks

dry set mortar bed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsL2dNYZcT0


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you take pictures? I hope you did
Anyways when you do a shower like that you must put a waterproof membrane just incase for some reason the tile fails which it did in this case 
If there was a membrane water would never traveled pass that point the fact that there was such a gap with the cement board is awful! 


Long story short you don't use both. for a walk in shower you use membrane in a bed of thinset cement board for walls and floors outside the tube shower placed in thinset.

Sent from my iPhone 4 ios5


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Permits and inspectors in reality they protect the homeowner and the contractors, from the sound of this no permits were pulled, water test 24 hours before inspection, under our code


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Building a shower pan with pre-sloped mortar bed, liner and curb.

This link will give you the proper accepted method for a pan with a liner--

There two other (3?) accepted methods to waterproof a shower---

Schluters Kerdi shower system uses a special drain and a waterproof surface membrane--

Latacrete has Hydroban---a paint on waterproofing (heavier and stretchier than RedGuard. this also takes a special drain.

In some areas hot mopped tar is used as a liner (California and Arizona)

All should be tested before tiling (flood test)

Buckets of mastic are never to be used in a wet area--they will dissolve when subjected to water.

Cement backer board is not waterproof---so caulking the seams of the boards is not useful at all--

Sorry--that was done wrong in so many ways--failure was inevitable-- hire an experienced pro for the next one--those installers were clueless---Mike---


----------

